# Thyroidectomy and Synthroid



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I am leaning towards Thyroidectomy since I've had graves since I was 19. I have been treated with AT meds for the whole time, but it seems it only barely works as my antibodies are through the roof. I am so scared of the negative reaction of how the body feels, emotionally after the Thyroidectomy. I hear how lots of people feel disconnect, which is scary because I've had this feeling for years while having graves and am scared it will be amplified. Is this common? Is it more when synthroid is given in high doses? My dr. doesn't believe is the synthetic Armour (sp?) would this be a better alternative?

Thank you!
Candi


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> I am leaning towards Thyroidectomy since I've had graves since I was 19. I have been treated with AT meds for the whole time, but it seems it only barely works as my antibodies are through the roof. I am so scared of the negative reaction of how the body feels, emotionally after the Thyroidectomy. I hear how lots of people feel disconnect, which is scary because I've had this feeling for years while having graves and am scared it will be amplified. Is this common? Is it more when synthroid is given in high doses? My dr. doesn't believe is the synthetic Armour (sp?) would this be a better alternative?
> 
> Thank you!
> Candi


Candi,

Proper thyroid hormone replacement is key to feeling your best post TT. I was under-medicated for almost 4 years post op.

Testing of Free T-4 and Free T-3 is key to properly managing your replacement meds. Testing every 6 months at minimum until you stabilize and more frequently in the beginning post TT.

I never felt 100% until I added Cytomel and calibrated myself to a point where I can adjust my meds by a pinch depending on how I "feel".

Life for me post TT is far superior to being on anti thyroid medication's.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for writing me back so quickly!! Do you know what I mean about the disconnected feeling and the graves disease? Also I have seen it when people say they are over medicated either hypo or post op for graves.... is this common when the body is more hyper??

Thank you for all of your help. I am wondering if I should be searching for a Dr. that believes in Armour as I am all for alternatives, of course I will do what ever my labs suggest though.


----------

